# Not much meat on a sailcat?



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Since there are actually no pompano, flounder, snapper or trout in NW Florida (O.K. We know better.) I lept a couple sailcats I caught last night. One was about 24" (I just knew it was a redfish while I was relin' it in.) and one about 12". I watched the filleting movies on utube, got out the electric carving knife and went to work. Whoa. Lot easier than all that skinin' business.

Well. When I got done I ain't got quite 2 cups of catfish nuggets. Is that all the meat there is on a 24" sailcat?

12 hours fishing and this is all I have to show?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

You got to go fishing last night?!?!!?! Damn, all I did was sit at home.....


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

Pretty much. Better go back and catch you a cooler full.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

I used Mr. FishWalton's recipe except I used Zatarain's Seasoned Fish Fry and Corn Oil instead of Peanut Oil. Because Peanut was $13.00 a gallon and Corn is $7.00. Since the Comptroller was along you can guess why I'm cooking with Corn Oil.:thumbdown:

So I cook the nuggets. And now I'm pizzed. There were thirty nuggets when I started cooking.:yes: Then every yahoo in the house (The ones that "ain't gonna eat that thing?") said it smelled good and "Can I have a small bite?" "Why, yeah. Sure." So I turn around to have me some sailcat and there are FOUR pieces left on the serving plate. 

It smelled good and tasted good. Although next time I'll have the oil just a little hotter so the fish will be a little crisper. These yahoos telling me saltwater catfish are not good to eat DO NOT know what they are talking about.

Now I'm also pizzed with myself because I let a 20 to 24" wide StingRay go yesterday. StingRay is next in the oil.:yes:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, sails have a screwey bone makeup but the meat is nice and white!!! I get a kick outta folks that won't eat em! The slime in the cooler washes out!!!


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

I strained the cooking oil and put it in a mason jar for later use. Is this a good idea? I'm hoping it would not go rancid before I use it again.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep I keep any over 4 lbs or so. Stingray is awesome too. Cut the wings off and filet. Heck yea, as long as the grease did not get burnt, use amd reuse and reuse........ reuse.... lol


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I won't be coming home empty handed anymore. Seems I go out for Pompano, Reds, Flounder, Trout and all I catch is catfish and stingray.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Kenton said:


> You got to go fishing last night?!?!!?! Damn, all I did was sit at home.....


Left the house (Mossy Head) at noon and got back at midnight.
Stop 1. Freeport bridge. Nothin'.
Stop 2. Beach at Crab Trap in Destin till right after dark. Put out shrimp and crabs. In 3 hours caught 1 Ray.
Stop 3. Destin Marina. Caught 1 small catfish. Dredgers are working the pass and Dophins were all over the place.
Stop 4. Secret pier on Valparaiso. Caught the SailCats.

Should have just gone to Gulf Breeze or Pickens. I'm doing a lot of traveling and spending a lot of time on the beach and bank of the bay for poor results. Oh well. Keeps me off the streets.


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

SteveCal said:


> Thanks for the replies. I won't be coming home empty handed anymore. Seems I go out for Pompano, Reds, Flounder, Trout and all I catch is catfish and stingray.


 
I hear you on the catfish but if you pull in another stingray, break bread with the rest of us lol


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

captaindye251 said:


> I hear you on the catfish but if you pull in another stingray, break bread with the rest of us lol


:thumbup: Will do.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

use to fire roast them on a stick was a kid and learned to cut them above the tail when caught to bleed them out.
they taste a lot better after you bleed them. ketchup makes all the difference :thumbsup:

tasted even better when I got my first grill = grocery cart turned on its side :thumbup:


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

HisName said:


> use to fire roast them on a stick was a kid and learned to cut them above the tail when caught to bleed them out.
> they taste a lot better after you bleed them. ketchup makes all the difference :thumbsup:
> 
> tasted even better when I got my first grill = grocery cart turned on its side :thumbup:


I tried cooking a turtle on a grocery cart turned on its side as you described. But the cart kept melting and catching on fire. 
Would you mind giving me some instruction on cooking with the grocery cart grill please? 
I must be doing something wrong here.:wallbash:


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

SteveCal said:


> I tried cooking a turtle on a grocery cart turned on its side as you described. But the cart kept melting and catching on fire.
> Would you mind giving me some instruction on cooking with the grocery cart grill please?
> I must be doing something wrong here.:wallbash:


It might be because they are made for CARRYING food. 

Buy a grill.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Salt4Lifer said:


> It might be because they are made for CARRYING food.
> 
> Buy a grill.


That was intended to be humorous Salt. Most new grocery carts are plastic?


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

Not at Winn Dixie


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Jason said:


> Yeah, sails have a screwey bone makeup but the meat is nice and white!!! I get a kick outta folks that won't eat em! The slime in the cooler washes out!!!


U can have all mine !:thumbsup: Ramora's also. Taste about the same.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

SteveCal said:


> That was intended to be humorous Salt. Most new grocery carts are plastic?


Oh! LMAO! I was a couple scotches beyond reading the sarcasm. 

I think that came from a "neighbor" I had who used to do that all the time. I don't know how many carts the man went through.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> U can have all mine !:thumbsup: Ramora's also. Taste about the same.



Nahhhh don't touch the sneakerheads......:shifty: Except fer sticking em on folks!!!!:yes:


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

I call them both "Democrat Fish".


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok I thought the rule of thumb was .....people in Florida don't eat Saltwater Cats, but eat mullet and people in Louisiana don't eat mullet ,but eat saltwater cats. 
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------

